# Looking for people in Worcester UK



## nomore_ibs (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all I am interested in meeting people who suffer with IBS in the Worcester area in the UK.I would like to get a meet up arranged in this area.If you are interested then please drop me a private message or drop an email to [email protected]


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Are u thinking of starting a support group??


----------



## haleslad29 (Feb 10, 2010)

nomore_ibs said:


> Hi all I am interested in meeting people who suffer with IBS in the Worcester area in the UK.I would like to get a meet up arranged in this area.If you are interested then please drop me a private message or drop an email to [email protected]


----------



## haleslad29 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I would be intrested Im from Halesowen


----------

